# Top 15 Disney Villains



## Z (Sep 25, 2011)

Name yours.


----------



## Achilles (Sep 25, 2011)

Captain Hook
Jafar
Hades
Scar
Doctor Facilier
Ratigan
Pete
Cruella de Vil
Queen of hearts
Maleficent 
Gaston
Hopper
Chernabog 
The Fox and the Cat from Pinocchio
The Car Crusher from The Brave Little Toaster


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Sep 26, 2011)

I am not certain if I can choose as many as fifteen, but some of my favorites are Maleficent, Scar, Jafar, and Frollo from _The Hunchback of Notre Dame._ I like Maleficent because of how grand, authoritative, and diabolical she was; Jafar and Scar because of how fiendishly clever and manipulative they were; and Frollo because of how he was so zealous and genuinely believed that _he_ was the righteous person, even as he tortured and persecuted those he perceived as "heretics" and "evil."


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 26, 2011)

1. Maleficent
2. Lady Tremaine
3. Ursula
4. Jafar
5. Scar

All the other villains don't come close to these 5.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77XqZkOCEG8&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

One of the few villains who sang.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

1.  Maleficent.


----------



## Slice (Sep 26, 2011)

1. Maleficent
2-15. Anyone else

Great design, great attitude and as a kid i was really scared of her. No other (Disney) villain in my memory was simply this pure evil.


----------



## Z (Sep 26, 2011)

I find Maleficent to be very overrated. Like, I don't see how she's above let's say...Jafar. Not to mention her death was pretty ridiculous. 



Ruby Moon said:


> 1. Maleficent
> 2. Lady Tremaine
> 3. Ursula
> 4. Jafar
> ...



I don't know...Frollo maybe? I find Ursula to be overrated too, but that's probably because I thought The Little Mermaid sucked compared to the other renaissance films.


----------



## siyrean (Sep 26, 2011)

Frollo. Sure Disney took away a lot of his ambiguity, but he was still one of the most "complex" villians they've done.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

15? Eff that, I'll give you my top 5, in no particular order.

1. Claude Frollo
2. Hades
3. Chernabog
4. Scar
5. Yzma


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 26, 2011)

*In no order*
Maleficent
Hades
Jafar
Scar
Frollo
Cruella
Doctor Facilier
Mother Gothel


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 26, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77XqZkOCEG8&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> One of the few villains who sang.



Gaston > All


----------



## Superrazien (Sep 26, 2011)

PWNS


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 27, 2011)

1. Frollo
2. Scar
3. Maleficent
4. Yzma
5. Hades


----------



## FearTear (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Frollo (Hunchback Of Notre Dame)
2. Mother Gothel (Tangled)
3. Turbo (Wreck-it Ralph)
4. Mozenrath (Aladdin tv series)
5. Maestro Forte (Beauty and The Beast: The Enchanted Christmas)
6. Hades (Hercules)
7. Ursula (The Little Mermaid)
8. The Queen (Snow White)
9. Madame Mim (Sword In The Stone)
10. Zira (The Lion King: Simba's Pride)


----------



## MCTDread (Nov 23, 2012)

Gaston. No one is a better villain than Gaston!


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 23, 2012)

Davy Jones
Scar
Jafar
Hades
Hopper
Maleficent
Frolo
Babosa
Mother Gothel 
Ratigan
Doctor Facilier
Gaston
Zira
Yzma
Sykes


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyS3weMlxLA[/YOUTUBE]


The only villain whose iniquities had any actual basis in reality. Looking back it amazes me that Disney made such a dark film aimed at children.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 23, 2012)

Wasn't dark enough though.


----------



## Karasu (Nov 23, 2012)

Emperor Kuzco 



MCTDread said:


> Gaston. No one is a better villain than Gaston!


----------



## James Bond (Nov 23, 2012)

Cruella DeVille (101 Dalmations) 
Scar (Lion King) 
Frollo (Hunchback of Notre Dame) 
Chernabog (Fantasia) 
Hades (Hercules) 
Prince John (Robin Hood) 
Jafar (Aladdin) 
Sid (Toy Story) 
Hopper (A Bug's Life) 
Randall (Monster's Inc) 

Some of my favourites.


----------



## Mako (Nov 23, 2012)

Maleficent
Scar
Captain Hook
Hades

And anyone else for 5-15


----------



## berserking_fury (Nov 23, 2012)

(0. Vader  )
1. Frollo
2. Scar
3. Hades
4. Doctor Facilier
5. Maleficent
.
.
.
6. Jafar
7. Shan Yu
8. Ratigan
9. Madame Medusa

rest don't matter


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 24, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Wasn't dark enough though.



Too true. But with Disney I think that's as dark as they would ever go, so I'm willing to give them a bit more credit than usual where The Hunchback of Notre Dame is concerned.


But it still pisses me off that they made Frollo a judge instead of the archdeacon of Notre Dame And all just so they could avoid the shitstorm that Christians would undoubtedly stir up if they put that in one of their movies. No backbone at all.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 24, 2012)

No order: Frollo, Hades, Scar, Jafar, David Xanatos, Shere Khan(Jungle book especially Tony Jay's), Cruella(especially Glenn Close's), Gaston, Demona and Shan Yu(a cruel tyrant powerhouse so why not?).

Can't think of others right now.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 24, 2012)

1. Professor Ratigan.

Vincent Price did very well voice acting him.


----------



## siyrean (Nov 24, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Too true. But with Disney I think that's as dark as they would ever go, so I'm willing to give them a bit more credit than usual where The Hunchback of Notre Dame is concerned.
> 
> 
> But it still pisses me off that they made Frollo a judge instead of the archdeacon of Notre Dame And all just so they could avoid the shitstorm that Christians would undoubtedly stir up if they put that in one of their movies. No backbone at all.



have you seen the Disney musical version they did in Germany? they added back a lot of the novels elements (Frollo a priest, Esmerelda dies, Quasi deliberately kills Frollo, Pheabus a bit of a player), but chickened out on showing it in America.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 26, 2012)

Narcissus said:


> *In no order*
> Maleficent
> Hades
> Jafar
> ...


Somehow I forgot to include Ursula in my list. 
So, adding her.


FearTear said:


> 4. Mozenrath (Aladdin tv series)


Mozenrath was an amazing villain for a TV cartoon series. That guy had so much witty snark it oozed out whenever he opened his mouth. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VClOiQmv9aQ[/YOUTUBE]

Also, since Yzma was brought up, here's something interesting about her. Originally, she was going to be a more serious villain who  was plotting to unleash an Eldritch Abomination to destroy the sun. But then the movie was re-written into The Emperor's New Groove, making her more comical instead. She had a great villain song though.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=374xW4zZbZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Remyx (Nov 26, 2012)

Frollo
Scar
Hades
Doctor Facilier
Maleficent
Jafar
Mozenrath

That's all I can think of.


----------



## Radical Edward (Nov 27, 2012)

Scar and Chernabog


----------

